# Code P2177, dealer says it’s my K&N panel filter



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

*Code P2177, dealer says it’s my K&amp;N panel filter*

Hi everyone, my 2017 Jetta 1.4T got code P2177 lean at idle. The dealer says it’s my K&N panel filter and it Messi g with te MAF lol. 
So sad this is happening on a car with 9k miles 

Does anyone know what the issue is?

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

vwdirector said:


> Hi everyone, my 2017 Jetta 1.4T got code P2177 lean at idle. The dealer says it’s my K&N panel filter and it Messi g with te MAF lol.
> So sad this is happening on a car with 9k miles
> 
> Does anyone know what the issue is?
> ...


Funny.. the dealer tried to tell me my multiple cylinder missfire was from an intake i pur on my car. Ended up being the fuel injectors. Also i thought there was no MaF sensor on our cars? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

That's what I keep reading, we have no MAF. If so, they're lying and don't want to mess with anything.


----------



## peterschiffer (Feb 23, 2018)

I always remove extra parts from my vehicles before I take them in for service. Just avoids any warranty discussion altogether and makes it easier. Anything a dealer can blame on another part they will so they can charge full labor rates instead of getting partial reimbursement for warranty work.


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

vwdirector said:


> Hi everyone, my 2017 Jetta 1.4T got code P2177 lean at idle. The dealer says it’s my K&N panel filter and it Messi g with te MAF lol.
> So sad this is happening on a car with 9k miles <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Does anyone know what the issue is?
> ...


Did you ever get it figured out? Because I have a k&n filter as well, and I’m getting a P2177, which the dealer claimed it to be from “bad gas”, so I changed where I get gas from and it went off for a little bit and came back on a few weeks later. I doubt the filter would be causing this. And we have not MAF sensors in our engines.


----------



## 2017jet (Mar 11, 2017)

*K&N filter*

I have 2017 Jetta 1.4TSI with 5spd. Have the K&N filter and removed the silencer tube from airbox to turbo connection replaced with straight aluminium pipe and silicone hose. Car has never thrown a code. And everyone is correct has no MAF sensor only boost sensor and manifold pressure sensor.


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

So I got my car back from VW finally after their fifth attempt. Ended up being bad injectors. That was the cause behind the p2177 code. 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

This is so hilarious this tells you how much these stealership techs suck. 17 Jetta 1.4T 5spd. Bought with 40 miles. Had k&N drop in filter since 10k miles and now at 70k miles changed to a Short ram. In 60k miles of owning it never threw a code or gave me any issues. Also we don’t have MAF at all just boost sensor and MAP. Tell him he’s retarded.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

